# MySQL: mysqli_real_connect(): (HY000/1045): Access denied for user 'phpmyadmin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)



## gutschy (11. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute,

bin mit dieser Frage bei Google nicht klargekommen. In der MySQL User Tabellen haben root und phpmyadmin das gleiche Passwort. Ausserdem scheint meine Datenbank zu funktionieren. Joomla laeuft darauf, wenn auch mit ein paar Macken, was aber an Joomla liegen wird. Hier noch mal die Fehlermeldung.

mysqli_real_connect(): (HY000/1045): Access denied for user 'phpmyadmin'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Verbindung für den controluser, wie er in Ihrer Konfiguration angegeben ist, ist fehlgeschlagen.

Hier mal ein Teil meiner config.ini.php von phpmyadmin :

 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysqli';
    /* Optional: User for advanced features */
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = $dbuser;
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = $dbpass;
    /* Optional: Advanced phpMyAdmin features */
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = $dbname;
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'pma__bookmark';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'pma__relation';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'pma__table_info';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'pma__table_coords';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'pma__pdf_pages';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'pma__column_info';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'pma__history';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_uiprefs'] = 'pma__table_uiprefs';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] = 'pma__tracking';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['userconfig'] = 'pma__userconfig';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['recent'] = 'pma__recent';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['favorite'] = 'pma__favorite';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['users'] = 'pma__users';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['usergroups'] = 'pma__usergroups';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['navigationhiding'] = 'pma__navigationhiding';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['savedsearches'] = 'pma__savedsearches';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['central_columns'] = 'pma__central_columns';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_settings'] = 'pma__designer_settings';
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['export_templates'] = 'pma__export_templates';

Ich glaube es geht um diese zwei Zeilen:
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = $dbuser;
    $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = $dbpass;

Aber diese erscheinen mir doch ganz richtig? 
Keinen Plan.

Gruesse,
gutschy


----------



## Zvoni (12. Dezember 2018)

Welche MySQL-Server-Version? Beim Umstieg auf Version 8 haben die das Standard authentication-Plugin geändert


----------



## gutschy (13. Dezember 2018)

Server version: 5.7.24-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (Ubuntu)


----------



## Zvoni (13. Dezember 2018)

Hast du Sonderzeichen in deinem Passwort?
Warning: mysqli_connect(): (HY000/1045): Access denied for user 'username'@'localhost' (using password: YES)


----------



## gutschy (28. Dezember 2018)

Sorry, hab ein paar Wochen unter meiner Bettdecke gelebt. Da gibt es kein Internet. Noe, mein Passwort hat wirklich keine Sonderzeichen, erst viel Zahlen, dann viel Buchstaben.


----------



## d3c (2. November 2020)

Obwohl dieser Beitrag zwei Jahre alt ist, halte ich es für wichtig, die Lösung zu informieren, die ich Ihnen in meiner Installation von UBUNTU 20.04 mysql Ver 8.0.22-0 auf x86_64 

So habe ich das Problem gelöst:

1. überprüfen Sie, ob der Benutzer phpmyadmin in Ihrer Installation vorhanden ist. Da ich sie in meinem Fall nicht hatte, musste ich sie erstellen. Wenn das auch bei Ihnen der Fall ist, können Sie dies von der mysql-Konsole oder vom phpmyadmin-Werkzeug selbst aus über den Webbrowser tun. Weisen Sie das gewünschte Kennwort zu und kopieren Sie es in die Zwischenablage.

2. Schließen Sie jede offene PhpMyAdmin-Sitzung im Browser, dies ist eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme.

3. Öffnen Sie ein Linux-Terminal oder eine Konsole und melden Sie sich als Superuser an. Bearbeiten Sie dann mit dem Editor Ihrer Wahl (nano, vi, ed) die Datei /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php.  Suchen Sie die Zeile, in der $dbpass='' erscheint. Geben Sie zwischen den Anführungszeichen das Passwort ein oder fügen Sie es ein.  Sichern Sie Ihre Änderungen.

4. Um zu überprüfen, ob diese Lösung erfolgreich war, öffnen Sie PhpMyAdmin in Ihrem Browser.

Ich hoffe, diese Lösung funktioniert auch für Sie.


----------

